
A Century Ago, Einstein’s Theory of Relativity Changed Everything - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/24/science/a-century-ago-einsteins-theory-of-relativity-changed-everything.html
======
digi_owl
And thanks to mass media it feels like only yesterday...

~~~
joe563323
May be it could also be due to the equation being much smaller (E=MC squared)
among other theories of Einstein. Its easy to display easy on the back ground,
easy to remember.

